# Which Lathe (Excelsior vs HF), tools, drilling pen blanks etc?



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi all.

New to turning and will be purchasing first lathe within a week or so.

We took a pen turning class at Rockler. Both my daughter and I loved it and are eager to get started turning here at home.

Had been leaning toward getting the Excelsior with the Ergo tool set. This tool set is important as daughter has a weak left hand and these are easier for her to handle.
After reviewing first lathes for small projects including the Excelsior, I found that many folks said the Harbor Freight lathe is the same just different paint job. Of course I would rather pay less if possible.
Are the two lathes truly the same? Do they offer the same warranty? Is there any reason why I would want to get the Excelsior over HF?

RE tools, if I go with HF lathe, can I simply make HF tools more ergo for daughter re easier handling? Are HF turning tools/sets as good as Rockler?

DRILLING PEN BLANKS: We would love to get started making pens and small projects right away. We did NOT learn to drill the holes in the pen blanks when we did our class but the instructor mentioned the various ways to do this. Is it easy enough to just use the lathe to drill holes? ... I saw one guy said he had what could have been a pretty dangerous accident going that route. Is it easier and safer to use a drill press?

Thank you,

J


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Pick your color:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

They are identical. In fact I bought the Excelsior but used the HF manual because (believe it or not) it was better written and more accurate -the Excelsior actually had the belts speeds backwards. I actually upgraded mine with a variable speed motor from PSI, though mine was 1/2 HP and much cheaper.

If you plan to use it a lot and for more than just spindle turning (small bowls for example) that require frequent speed changes, I recommend getting one with a variable speed motor. So much nicer to use.

EDIT to add: I don't do pen turning but it is very easy to drill directly on the lathe. Just add an MT2 drill chuck and you are ready to go. You do need a chuck that can hold the piece securely from one end though. It is an additional expense but adds a bunch of other options to the mix. There are some DIY chucks that might work too but a scroll chuck is a pretty handy.


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh gosh! Thank you.



> Pick your color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you.

Hopefully HF will put out a coupon this weekend.
Is that chuck available at HF?



> They are identical. In fact I bought the Excelsior but used the HF manual because (believe it or not) it was better written and more accurate -the Excelsior actually had the belts speeds backwards. I actually upgraded mine with a variable speed motor from PSI, though mine was 1/2 HP and much cheaper.
> 
> If you plan to use it a lot and for more than just spindle turning (small bowls for example) that require frequent speed changes, I recommend getting one with a variable speed motor. So much nicer to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

They may all be the same but I feel like the HF version is packaged straight off the machinery. Whereas the other brands a human somewhere wipes off the excess grease, oil, and metal chips etc and kind of cleans it up a tad before boxing. Whenever i buy HF tools and unbox them I have to wear my painting clothes so i don't ruin my street clothes.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

No. HF does not sell chucks to my knowledge. If all you ever plan to do is turn (and drill) pens then the PSI pen drilling chuck may be your cheapest option. If you want to explore other uses then a regular woodworking scroll chuck with pin or pen jaws will be more versatile. Of course if you have a drill press, then a vise to hold the blank vertically may be cheaper. They make vises designed for drilling pen blanks but any clamp or vise that holds it well will work. You will find several videos on YouTube for different ways to hold drill pen blanks.

BTW, Rockler's Black Friday ad shows the Excelsior lathe on sale for $230 11/19-11/29. I think that Rockler's warranty is probably better than HF. In fact, the lock screw on the tail stock on mine stripped out over a year after I bought it and when I called their customer service about it, they sent me a new tails stock at no charge-even shipping. It arrived in less than a week.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I've had the Excelsior for the last month or so and have loved it. I think some of the comments about Harbor Freight grease are valid… The rockler warranty and level of customer service will probably be a little better than HF also. 
I will look at HF for the manual though because I agree the manual for the excelsior is pretty terrible. I would love to put the variable speed control on it though and will definitely look at the link lazyman provided.


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh my gosh! Thank you. I had the Rockler flyer right on my counter and did not even look at it! 
My exp with our local Rockler is far better than w/ HF.
Thanks again for pointing out the BF sale.
Think I will be headed there tomorrow.



> No. HF does not sell chucks to my knowledge. If all you ever plan to do is turn (and drill) pens then the PSI pen drilling chuck may be your cheapest option. If you want to explore other uses then a regular woodworking scroll chuck with pin or pen jaws will be more versatile. Of course if you have a drill press, then a vise to hold the blank vertically may be cheaper. They make vises designed for drilling pen blanks but any clamp or vise that holds it well will work. You will find several videos on YouTube for different ways to hold drill pen blanks.
> 
> BTW, Rockler s Black Friday ad shows the Excelsior lathe on sale for $230 11/19-11/29. I think that Rockler s warranty is probably better than HF. In fact, the lock screw on the tail stock on mine stripped out over a year after I bought it and when I called their customer service about it, they sent me a new tails stock at no charge-even shipping. It arrived in less than a week.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I started out with the excelsior lathe. Got my mine used. but I also agree that Rockler will give you better customer support.

Before you buy a lathe. I would find my local turning club.

Under resources, find a, and then chapters. 
https://www.woodturner.org/Woodturner/Resources/Find-a-/Chapter/Woodturner/AAWConnects/AAW-Connects.aspx?hkey=1c4d6fa8-6094-4dd1-888a-e0c3e2809c3e

Your local club will have great advise. and maybe find a used, better, lathe cheaper.

Good luck.


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you


> I started out with the excelsior lathe. Got my mine used. but I also agree that Rockler will give you better customer support.
> 
> Before you buy a lathe. I would find my local turning club.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

What was said above is pretty spot on. The difference between them is color, and how much human QC interaction goes on before a product gets jammed in a box. If you are willing to buy it, test it, and return if needed, and get the thing with the coupon, the HF lathe is going to be very difficult to beat.

I have the HF 12×33-1/8 which is effectively a clone of the Jet JWL1236, and have no regreats whatsoever, but I did have some setup that I probably would not have had to deal with on the Jet… The savings were not minor so I was willing to do it.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So I thought I should add to my above comments. 
As I stated above, I started out with the little Rockler lathe. I was lucky to get a great deal on mine used. But it also came with the bed extension. 
I did not know how useful that would be till I started using the lathe. 
You will find a 10" swing will do alot. Starting with pens, you will be able to turn about any kitchen gadget out there. Ice cream scoops, bottle stoppers, Peppermill's, etc. 
Even a decent vase, and small bowls. 
The extension gives you so much more length. .
Options to turn more. 
If you go with the HF version. Make sure it has the holes drilled to accept the extension. 
I don't think HF offers the extension. But it should fit anyway. And Rockler used to offer it as a package. A little savings if you buy both at the same time. I am not sure if they still offer that.

All that said, I out grew my mini lathe very fast. 
Mine was a bit of an impulse buy. And I wish I had went with a little larger lathe.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Also check with Penn State Industries They offer good deals on lathes with pen kit and accessory packages.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you do go to Penn State, make sure that you sign up for their email alerts. That will get you a 10 or 15% discount on your first purchase as well as future coupon codes.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So I just checked my email. 
Rockler just started a sale, and the Excelsior lathe is right at the top.










And the bed extension is another $89.00


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Been plenty of comments on lathes…about tools - I see nothing "ergonomic" about that tool set. Looks like a std carbide tool set. There are plenty of choices for carbide tools on amazon, and buying "name brand" carbide tool holders is a waste of $. They are easy to make yourself if you have some experience with cutting and grinding mild steel. A large dowel can serve as a handle until you make a handle on the lathe.

I cant think of anything to help a weak left hand, other than the left hand doesnt need to do a lot. For Rt hand turning the left is usually placed on the tool shaft to help stabilize the tool. Hold the tool to the body and let body movement move the tool, not hands. New turners tend to be way too "handsy", so she my have an advantage.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Note that you may need to use a lower bench to put this on to make it easier for daughter to use or build a platform for her to stand on. Most work benches are probably too tall to put the lathe on for the technique that OSU mentions unless she is above average height.


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you.
I have been looking at their site. Have you ordered from Woodturningz? They seem a little less expensive.


> Also check with Penn State Industries They offer good deals on lathes with pen kit and accessory packages.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you for commenting on this.
I picked up Excelsior yesterday from Rockler.
HF was nearby do I grabbed one of their tool kits for now. Their were enough pc reviews for me to try them out.
When we did the class, she di really well holding the Rockler tools from their 3 pc kit. Yes, quite a bit more expensive and only 3 tools but if they are significantly better than these cheaper, I may go back and pick those up.



> Been plenty of comments on lathes…about tools - I see nothing "ergonomic" about that tool set. Looks like a std carbide tool set. There are plenty of choices for carbide tools on amazon, and buying "name brand" carbide tool holders is a waste of $. They are easy to make yourself if you have some experience with cutting and grinding mild steel. A large dowel can serve as a handle until you make a handle on the lathe.
> 
> I cant think of anything to help a weak left hand, other than the left hand doesnt need to do a lot. For Rt hand turning the left is usually placed on the tool shaft to help stabilize the tool. Hold the tool to the body and let body movement move the tool, not hands. New turners tend to be way too "handsy", so she my have an advantage.
> 
> - OSU55


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Then benches in our wk shop I think are standard ht I think … my daughter is around 5'8. Even though she is tall, I am wondering if we may need a lower stand … for me too. 


> Note that you may need to use a lower bench to put this on to make it easier for daughter to use or build a platform for her to stand on. Most work benches are probably too tall to put the lathe on for the technique that OSU mentions unless she is above average height.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

THANKS ALL! 
I picked up Rockler's Excelsior. Could not beat that sale they had!

Next I need to figure out what method we are going to use for drilling blanks.
Leaning toward just getting a benchtop drill press.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Thank you for commenting on this.
> I picked up Excelsior yesterday from Rockler.
> HF was nearby do I grabbed one of their tool kits for now. Their were enough pc reviews for me to try them out.
> When we did the class, she di really well holding the Rockler tools from their 3 pc kit. Yes, quite a bit more expensive and only 3 tools but if they are significantly better than these cheaper, I may go back and pick those up.
> ...


I dont think HF has carbide tools, only hss. The Rockler 3 pc "ergo" set I found is carbide insert. From your posts it doesnt appear you know the difference. HSS will require a motorized method to sharpen, ie bench grinder, and a jig for gouges. Its $400-$500 for sharpening. Carbide inserts cut quite a while and can then be freshened up by hand by honing on diamond hones.

The most expensive hss set from HF (Windsor with maroon handles) is decent - I still use them - but if you got one of the cheaper sets take them back. If you want hss tools there are better hi value choices, such as penn state Benjamins Best.

Unless you want a drill press for other things, drill the blanks on the lathe. I have a drill press and drill blanks on the lathe. It results in a more centered hole.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If this is the set you bought from HF, I agree that you should take them back. They are pretty crappy and will require frequent sharpening. The only reason to keep them is perhaps to learn how to sharpen without worrying about wasting a bunch steel on better tools. I also recommend the Benjamin's best tools. They are often cheaper on Amazon than on Penn State's website.

If carbide tools like the Rockler Ergo set is what you are after. I recommend one of these starter sets from Harrison Specialties. They are cheaper and IMO work better for some reason than the Rockler ones (which I also have). Just pick a size you want and whether you want one you don't have to switch handles on. As mentioned, you can resharpen carbide tools with the top face down on a diamond stone. Most people just buy new cutters and AZ Carbide is a good source for replacement cutters.


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes you are right. Did not know the difference so thank you for your comments.

How about this set: https://www.amazon.com/Carbide-Turning-Detailer-Finisher-Inserts%EF%BC%8C3pcs/dp/B07ZVGSRB6/ref=sxin_14_pa_sp_search_thematic_sspa?cv_ct_cx=carbide+lathe+tools&keywords=carbide+lathe+tools&pd_rd_i=B07ZVGSRB6&pd_rd_r=d392250f-b420-4ef2-aa3a-2a5c9e34e0d7&pd_rd_w=K2emm&pd_rd_wg=5Gnhp&pf_rd_p=69e6ba92-4b2b-4486-a0ef-136583f2d22c&pf_rd_r=S28D7MQK60JCYBN94DZD&qid=1637424236&sr=1-4-a73d1c8c-2fd2-4f19-aa41-2df022bcb241-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFPUFMySjNaWlNRMTUmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAwMDk5NTlSNjc3QVFZQjdCTVgmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDE0Nzc0MzJONVozSDlXM0JWQkwmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9zZWFyY2hfdGhlbWF0aWMmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Or this one:
https://www.amazon.com/VINWOX-Carbide-Including-Finisher-Detailer/dp/B08DKP3GDW/ref=sxin_14_pa_sp_search_thematic_sspa?cv_ct_cx=carbide%2Blathe%2Btools&keywords=carbide%2Blathe%2Btools&pd_rd_i=B08DKP3GDW&pd_rd_r=d392250f-b420-4ef2-aa3a-2a5c9e34e0d7&pd_rd_w=K2emm&pd_rd_wg=5Gnhp&pf_rd_p=69e6ba92-4b2b-4486-a0ef-136583f2d22c&pf_rd_r=S28D7MQK60JCYBN94DZD&qid=1637424236&sr=1-3-a73d1c8c-2fd2-4f19-aa41-2df022bcb241-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFPUFMySjNaWlNRMTUmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAwMDk5NTlSNjc3QVFZQjdCTVgmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDM3MTAyMjNMVTNSWUQ2WFhNWjEmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9zZWFyY2hfdGhlbWF0aWMmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1



> Thank you for commenting on this.
> I picked up Excelsior yesterday from Rockler.
> HF was nearby do I grabbed one of their tool kits for now. Their were enough pc reviews for me to try them out.
> When we did the class, she di really well holding the Rockler tools from their 3 pc kit. Yes, quite a bit more expensive and only 3 tools but if they are significantly better than these cheaper, I may go back and pick those up.
> ...


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

Congrats on your father/daughter teamwork!! 
Much better than being on their phones, tablets etc etc…

I find, The greatest feeling in the world is when my wife, kids and grandkids come out to show interest in things around the shop and would like to participate in some degree.

I would go with the indexable carbide inserts for starters. IMHO….
Sharpening HSS is an art in itself and can be dangerous for beginners. Especially with carbide dust.

Both sets of indexable tooling you posted above would be the way I would go initially. You will get good tool life and a box of 10 inserts aren't too expensive.

Coated inserts are also very good, you will find that heat absorption will be less while the edge stays nice and sharp much longer. 
Without going into much detail…. I myself, would strongly advise, no attempt of sharpening any indexable carbide inserts.

Lastly, I wouldn't recommend drilling pen blanks on a drill press, you will get much better results
drilling them on your lathe.

All the best with your decisions.
Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

As OSU mentioned carbide is generally carbide so those cheaper tools should work as well as the Rockler ones. I just think that if hand strength is an issue, a longer handle that you can hold against your side while you turn will help because you can use your body to help with control and movement. Probably not as big of a deal with pens but most experienced turners hold the handle against their body and sort of sway to guide the cut.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Congrats on your father/daughter teamwork!!
> 
> I find, The greatest feeling in the world is when my wife, kids and grandkids come out to show interest in things around the shop and would like to participate in some degree.
> Much better than being on their phones, tablets etc etc…


Totally agree, and I am jealous. My family wants nothing to do with my shop.

Work bench, lathe height. This is important. To tall and you hands get numb, to short and your hunched over causing back pain. 
So put your hand over your heart, and measure from the tip of your elbow to the ground. The center of your lathe spindle should be at that height.

As mentioned. I agree that carbide will work well for you. 
And those Amazon sets will work just fine to get you started. But read about the different cutters before buying more. 
Some are scrapers, (flat cutters), and then some cut more like HSS does. (Cupped cutters). 
The link above to AZcarbide will work well for replacement cutters too.

Good.luck,


----------



## Jjb777 (Nov 17, 2021)

HA! It's mother/daughter 
We'll teach the husband/father a little later. 

Daughter has a little business we have been helping her get established. Mainly stained glass and laser works, but she has been wanting to do pens for a while now. Her hand (impaired due to stroke) does quite well but I find certain handle types in general are better.

Thank you for your help. I will order one of those Amazon sets today and return the HF set. 
Will also get the chuck for the Excelsior. Anything on Amazon you can recommend before I put in my order?



> Congrats on your father/daughter teamwork!!
> 
> I find, The greatest feeling in the world is when my wife, kids and grandkids come out to show interest in things around the shop and would like to participate in some degree.
> Much better than being on their phones, tablets etc etc…
> ...


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

My hats off to you both!! 
Once you involve your hubby… The cost of tools and tooling may go UP n UP haha.

I hope you both have a wonderful experience together in the hobby.

If you happen to look at drill bits for your pen blanks, you can get away with the titanium coated HSS bits initially. 
However, eventually I think you will probably want to switch to more cobalt type drills for several reasons, including safety.
Once you try to touch HSS drills after drilling a couple holes ( And you will at some point haha, we all have) You will know how hot HSS drill bits get over cobalt…. especially if the spindle RPM is too high for the diameter of drill your using.

The cobalt drills do not need to be sharpened very often at all in wood, nor will they bend or break if you put too much pressure on them.

On a side note…,
Their are many different grades of carbide inserts and coatings ( Mostly used in machining different grades/types of steels )...
However, Once you get involved in turning different wood types, I feel you will then want to experiment with the better grades of carbide inserts with Tialn coatings.

Finally, if that's not all lol,,,

If you happen to eventually tap holes in wood, which Im sure you will now, having a lathe. I would suggest 3 flute taps with the correct size drill. ( ex, #7 drill for 1/4-20… F drill for 5/16-18 etc) The taps do not need to be expensive, nor exclusively for wood. 
However, IMO, I would stay away from 2 and 4 flute taps in wood.

You can print out a drill and tap chart or pick 1 up from a tool distributor. The charts are good wallpaper in any shop.

All the best,
Stay safe and enjoy the hobby!!!
Gary


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good to see a mother/daughter combo entering turning. Either of the tool sets you linked to will work. This tool set has a 2 pc handle to change the length of the handle. The long handle might help your daughter with her left hand. It includes a hollowing tool. If you bought one of the other sets, the handles can be lengthened by turning/buyin a dowel and adding to handle length - turn a 1" long tenon on the dowel and drill a 1-1/8" hole in the end of the handle - approximate. ~3/4" dia, use forstner bit. For 1/2" and smaller drill bits use brad point type

Carbide Tipped Wood Turning Tools Set, Latest Lathe Rougher Finisher Swan Neck Hollowing Tools and Interchangeable Aluminum Alloy Grip Handle with Diamond Round Square Carbide Inserts https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08MBRPX3Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_KDE3NY344WEVHQF9D6Z8


----------



## livewire516 (Oct 13, 2018)

It's understandable that people would conclude that you're getting the same tool from different brands, just paying mark-up, but it's a little more complicated than that:

A lot of these basic machine designs have been off patent a long time ago. Seeing identical castings of a machine does not mean that they came from the same factory though. Also casting, machining, etc. can vary tremendously in quality. Similarly, they may use different electronics, or components exposed to stresses and wear. Some of these differences can affect the usability or durability, some don't really matter, some can be remedied with a little time and know-how. Nothing is more frustrating than an expensive tool failing because of one small cheap component, but nowadays that's most often how they fail. Often times, that odd switch or whatever can be a real hassle to identify and source, so you may find yourself playing repair-person more than turner. Everyone's different, that may or may not sound like fun to you.

Noise/vibration/harmonics are also a consideration, depending on where you plan to use the tool. It's expensive for a design team, or QC team, to chase down these noises that might drive you, your spouse, or your neighbor crazy. If you can only use a tool when certain people aren't around, you'll have a lot fewer chances to turn (ask me how I know).

Even if they did all come from the same factory in Shenzhen, this can apply as the brand's/retailer's buyer may spec out the product differently. Rest assured, brands that have been able to command a premium do not want their customers to feel like suckers - they are likely spending more somewhere on the product to differentiate themselves. Still, they some might not have tight control of their supply chain, most certainly not for all of their products. Often times, a brand will outsource a product to round out their product line - that's where a intermediary might take their specs, relax the tolerances, and get them made more cheaply and take a bigger cut, unless the brand is watching them closely.

So, I would appeal to the authority of other commenters that have spent a decent amount of time using the exact product you're. Down-market products tend to have greater variability in quality, so get several opinions because a real headache that only happens to one-in-five customers still might be worth paying to avoid. I hate to be cynical, but HF's guarantee is hoping you don't spend enough time with the tool to learn its faults and bother to bring it back for an exchange. American consumers *on average* have more cash and credit than time and know-how, and sadly a lot of tool retailers bank on that fact.

All that being said, I myself bought a used midi, a Turncrafter Commander from an experienced turner who was upgrading to a Laguna. It seems to share the casting with HF's 'large' wood lathe. I'll immediately concede that I've seen fantastic turners make good use of the comparably sized HF…so it does not seem to be a bad lathe. However, my DC motor with its variable speed, and extended bed, were really nice to have because I dabble so versatility was a important factor for me. (I see you already put in an order for the lathe, but I'm keeping this in there in case speed/belt changes happen to be difficult for your daughter).

I echo the idea that you should check out local turning clubs, but there may not be one close to you. Or the one close to you might not be all that active, so I wouldn't say it's something that you must do first. But if you're like me, and live in an area with a good turning community, take advantage of it as soon as you can!


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

Im not really sure about using aluminum cutter extensions with set screws given her daughter's slight hand impairment.

I honestly think/know the set screws will begin to back out with any sort of chatter.
If the extension handles were steel with larger set screws, then, I wouldn't see it being a problem with a decent amount of experience.

The reason I say this is, they are very new to turning. It takes a little while before most can get comfortable with roughing out and finishing technique IMHO.

I will stress this….. I really think the extensions will cause too much chatter in her hand/arm just starting out in turning and be more dangerous until a good technique is developed in several species of wood

Jus sayin'
Gary


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry. Late to the party but didn't read all the prior posts.

Here is my HF variable speed modification.

Very OEM looking and can be done for free! I made a gazillion pens with it before I bought a larger Jet, but not because the lathe wasn't getting the job done.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Im not really sure about using aluminum cutter extensions with set screws given her daughter s slight hand impairment.
> 
> I honestly think/know the set screws will begin to back out with any sort of chatter.
> If the extension handles were steel with larger set screws, then, I wouldn t see it being a problem with a decent amount of experience.
> ...


I do know I use aluminum tool holder inserts with 2 set screws in diy wood handles for my 2 5/8" bowl gouges, that I beat to hell with interrupted cuts as I rough in blanks and logs with bark on, and never had a set screw back out. I would not be at all concerned about the handles or set screws in the set.

Place the set screws on the bottom with the carbide insert facing up. Just snug them up, dont over tighten. The set screws/threads dont take any load this way, it is all put into the aluminum sleeve.


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

As you mentioned, its the snugging up without over tightening the set screws in aluminum that will ruin these types of holders very quickly when your new to this type of tooling.

Then add in a bit of chatter and the insert screws will back out no matter which way you install the cutter. That is why I wouldn't recommend them initially…

That applies to the insert screw as well to most starting out. If you overtighten the insert screw, you either crack the insert, snap the T-handle driver tip off, or snap the head off the insert screw off, Leaving the threads flush in the tool holder with nothing to grab onto to for extraction.

The insert screws are not that cheap for what they are either. I always add a dab of copper anti seize to the insert screw. They can be a bugger to change after several heat cycles without it.

Just a heads up to all reading this thread, In not afraid to admit…
When I started out with indexable tooling, I cracked several inserts, stripped many insert screws until I developed enough experience with them.

Back in the day…
Impatiently….., tried to change an insert while the tool was still hot, yes, I snapped the head of the insert screw off lol. (heat expansion)
Try to pull a broken T8 9 or 10 insert screw out of the tool holder broken off flush to the seat afterwards.
In most cases, you will have to buy another tool holder at that point.

The above has just been my experience with this type of tooling and I hope it helps others getting started into indexable tooling with aluminum extension holders.

Cheers,
Gary


----------

